# SCCA Solo II call for sanity



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

TeamZ4 said:


> I believe what you're referring to is that there are certain road racing series/classes where Hoosier drivers are provided tires at a discounted prices, but one of the quickest ways to get tossed out of that is to buy tires for buddies and brag about it publicly :nono: that is seriously frowned upon


You're correct about the 350Z front suspension's geometry being not ideal with regard to static camber and dynamic camber gain through bump. Perhaps you were thinking of FC RX-7s - they have geometry very similar to an E36. :eeps:

The gent I know is a drag racer who has a Hoosier account to buy slicks for his team. To use his words, he gets them "at cost" and "can get R-comps without a problem." I did not ask him the details of his account; It's none of my business. He's the one who offered the deal to me over lunch when he found out I was an autocrosser.

He marks up tires $15 / ea for folks he doesn't know.

Knowing how he is, I don't think he would have offered to get them for me if it was going to put him at risk of losing the account. :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

must be a different program than the one I mentioned :dunno: 

is he taking orders :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> must be a different program than the one I mentioned :dunno:
> 
> is he taking orders :eeps: :angel:


 :stupid:

I will take at least one set of 245/40-17 A3SO4s at -20% + $15. That would be, like $185 a tire, plus shipping. Maybe even two sets. 

BTW I talked to Hoosier about the A3SO4 and one thing to remember, they are non-direction and symmetric. So you can not only rotate them all around the car, you can also flip them on the rims. They were saying more in the 50 - 60 run range at least, but too early to tell for sure. But they do require MORE pressure than the SO3 and many people ran the SO3s at too low of a pressure, for whatever reason.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> BTW I talked to Hoosier about the A3SO4 and one thing to remember, they are non-direction and symmetric. So you can not only rotate them all around the car, you can also flip them on the rims.


In this vein, if your tire sizes are the same at all four corners should each tire be run at the same corner event after event, or should some type of rotation be used between events?

:eeps:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I personally would rotate them to distribute wear

I only wish I had that option  but at least for me I use the same size tire at all 4 corners and the fronts wear to the outside and my rears wear to the inside. If I catch them at the right point to swap the front tires to the rear wheels and vice versa I get some serious life out of them. I had several sets of S03's last year that wore down completely to the point of being slicks; completely smooth with no grooves left, but no cording, about 70 - 80 total runs, that's about as good as it gets with Hoosier autox radials :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

oh, and for those of us who are truely insane :eeps: Hoosier made the deadline for the new DOT Wet Radial (treaded A3S04) to now be SCCA Solo2 competition legal :thumbup:










and the new Avon Tech R is also now SCCA Solo2 legal :thumbup: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Avon&tireModel=Tech+R&sidewall=Blackwall&


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> oh, and for those of us who are truely insane :eeps: Hoosier made the deadline for the new DOT Wet Radial (treaded A3S04) to now be SCCA Solo2 competition legal :thumbup:


What, not more Dirtstockers for the "truly insane"?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Dirt Sockers are on their way out, if you've ever driven on them then you understand why


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

AC said:


> What, not more Dirtstockers for the "truly insane"?


Two CSP CRX's in our area compete on Autocrossers. Didn't know those were still sold.

Bias ply construction for both tires, right?

Anxiously awaiting someone to be a guinea pig for the new Tech R's... preferably in the 225/45/17 size :eeps: .


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> ...
> and the new Avon Tech R is also now SCCA Solo2 legal :thumbup: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Avon&tireModel=Tech+R&sidewall=Blackwall&


From the Tire Rack site


> On the outside, Tech R radials feature a high-grip racing tread compound molded into a symmetric tread design featuring a "slick" tread surface with two circumferential tread grooves. This maximizes their contact area with the track and allows them to be mounted on either side of the car. Beginning with a tread depth of 4/32", they will not require shaving for competition, however they will benefit from heat cycling before competition to enhance wear and provide more consistent performance.
> 
> On the inside, the Tech R radials feature a symmetric internal construction that features twin lightweight steel belts reinforced by spirally wrapped nylon along with a carcass that adds an aramid- and steel-reinforced sidewall filler to three nylon cord plies to resist deformation at high speeds and when cornering.
> 
> ...


Is this going to be the ultimate tire for camber challenged cars?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> In this vein, if your tire sizes are the same at all four corners should each tire be run at the same corner event after event, or should some type of rotation be used between events?
> 
> :eeps:


Hoosier recommended rotating. And then flipping if needed. I plan on setting up a pattern of moving the tires around the car event by event.

I have to remember to mark them before this weekend.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Hoosier recommended rotating. And then flipping if needed. I plan on setting up a pattern of moving the tires around the car event by event.
> 
> I have to remember to mark them before this weekend.


Terry,

Are you doing the BMW CCA event this weekend?

If so, see you there.

John V


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> Terry,
> 
> Are you doing the BMW CCA event this weekend?
> 
> ...


Yes, first heat.

Then the Philly SCCA event up at Ripken Stadium on Sun.


----------

